# Tail's coming on in 15



## therealradish (27 Jun 2012)

Hi all,

I'm an Italian translator and I'm translating a documentary on rescue operations (New Highlands Emergency). 
In the transcription of the dialogues, when the helicopter is landing, one of the crew member says "Tail's coming on in 15". I guess it is a kind of military/RAF jargon. Can someone explain what this mean?

Your help will be appreciated. 

Antonella


----------



## Zoomie (27 Jun 2012)

The aircraft is 15 minutes out. It will land in 15 minutes.   ---> that's my best guess without actually hearing the sound bite.


----------



## eurowing (27 Jun 2012)

Military aircraft are usually refered to by their tail number.  I imagine it would be the same in a civilian fleet as well.


----------

